# looking for a tank



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

I am looking for a tank that will fit in the engine bay. I have all of the emissions equipment in place and I want full functionality of my washer bottle. My SMIC is in place and a CAI on the other side. I have looked and I can't find a ready made unit. Is there one available? Has anyone else encountered this problem and overcome it? It doesn't need to be 3L. Space is obviously limited.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

You have a couple options when it comes to a tank. You can always use your washer bottle as both a tank for the meth and to store windshield washer fluid. You would have no problem spraying that mixture on your windshield for cleaning purposes. To use your washer bottle you would need a bulkhead fitting which basically just is a tap to run a line. If you wanted to go bigger then the standard 3L you could utilize the euro r32 bottle which is bigger. To avoid any complications with the washer fluid indication light you could either use a mixture of methanol and actual windshield washer fluid or get a low level switch to keep track of fluid levels. The reason being the stock sensor won't see a 50/50 water meth blend. It will report as empty even when full


----------

